# Oublier un réseau Wi-Fi ouvert



## bohemia (20 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais supprimer un réseau Wi-Fi ouvert (celui d'un hotel précisément). Je ne sais pas comment on appelle ces réseaux ouverts qui nous renvoient sur une page ou on doit renseigner un mot de passe ou créer un compte (hotels, aéroport, avion, lieux publics). J'aimerais donc avoir de nouveau accès à cette page et pouvoir changer les données (numéro de chambre et mdp).

J'ai bien sûr déjà configuré l'oubli du réseau via les préférences réseaux mais aussitôt que je me reconnecte au wifi de l'hotel je suis automatiquement sur le numéro de chambre renseigné auparavant. Pareil pour mon Iphone.

Merci de m'avoir lu et en espérant que quelqu'un ait une solution!
Maria


----------



## usurp (20 Juillet 2017)

Hello,

Regardes dans le trousseau d'accès (dans application/utilitaire), les infos de connexions doivent y avoir été mémorisées. Si elles y sont --> suppression

-usurp-


----------



## usurp (20 Juillet 2017)

Et pour ton iphone, tu fais oublier ce réseau et tu désactives la connexion automatique, je pense que se sera ok, quand tu te reconnecteras il te demandera de nouveau les identifiants

-usurp-


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (22 Juillet 2017)

Il faut surtout aller dans les connexions réseau. De mémoire (je suis sur PC là), il faut aller dans réseau, puis Wifi. On doit voir la liste de tous les réseaux auxquels on s'est connecter. Il faut les faire glisser de haut en bas par ordre de préférence, et avec le petit signe "moins" on doit pouvoir virer ceux qu'on ne veut plus.


----------

